# Driver Motor Paso a Paso Unipolar, Bipolar con mosfet



## raulink (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con los drivers para motores PAP unipolares y Bipolares con Mosfet. Realicé el diseño basado en el realizado por esteca55, http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html, pero me fue dificil el conseguir el L293 Y EL L297. Por ello realicé el diseño nuevamente, utilizando el Mosfet IRFZ44.
En simulación funciona de maravilla, pero en el PCB naaa de na. 
Aqui el Circuito para motores unipolares

y aqui para motores bipolares, utilizando 2 puentes H para controlar los motores

Los integrados utilizados son 74HC08. Porfa, necesito ayuda, espero sus respuestas. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

El esquema del bipolar me parece incorrecto se necesita un mosfet de canal N y uno de canal P
te sugiero el irf540 y el irf9540...

Mira este link para el puente H del bipolar yo lo arme con los mosfet que te menciono...
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Tiristores-Especiales.php


----------



## thenot (Sep 17, 2010)

si no me equivoco (perdón si estoy hablando leseras) para el motor bipolar, en un puente H deben ir los terminales X1 y X3 y en el otro puente H, X2 y X4, dado que así están marcados las bobinas en ese motor, bueno esto a base de la simulación que muestras, quizás en real los tendrás como corresponden, y quizás ahí también esta bien (anda media mala mi memoria), pero estoy casi seguro que están mal elegidos los cables de las bobinas.

Y por lo que dice lubeck, tiene mucha razón, el puente H debes hacerlo con mosfet de canal N y canal P.


----------

